# Go splash some cold water on your face...



## gjtoth (May 22, 2009)

... the morning ritual


----------



## LaFoto (May 22, 2009)

Boy, these are cute!
What a wonderful scene for you to observe and record! 
Thank you so for sharing, I really enjoy these. The third is sooo funny!  Little diver!


----------



## gjtoth (May 22, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Boy, these are cute!
> What a wonderful scene for you to observe and record!
> Thank you so for sharing, I really enjoy these. The third is sooo funny!  Little diver!



Thanks very much!  He sure is fun to watch.  Hard to keep steady when I'm laughing.


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 22, 2009)

Great captures, Gary. I really enjoyed these - Robins love playing in the water, so a filled bird bath is a great way to attract them. Very nice job.


----------



## jdjd1118 (May 23, 2009)

Very nice capture, love the water!


----------



## Wozza (May 24, 2009)

2nd shot and 2nd to last were my favs from a great series.


----------



## SarahTomlin (May 24, 2009)

I like these very much!


----------



## OregonAmy (May 24, 2009)

These are wonderful! I particularly like #s 3 and 4  (love the lighting in #3)


----------

